# Anyone selling rats ?



## screwball (Dec 30, 2010)

Im looking to buy a female and a male rat if anyone around the northwest/northwales area is selling them, preferrably them being about 5+ weeks old, thanks


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Try using craigslist or petfinder  Rescue a rattie or two, that needs a good home.

I found two males at the same location close to me and I am considering adopting them both and bringing them home for my male, Cheech as cagemates. Even if they don't gte along, I have a few cages extra.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

why are you looking for a female and male? they can't be kept together unless you want to wind up with babies... and 5 weeks would be far too young to neuter/spay them.

it might help to be more descriptive in your topic title... although i am concerned about your motive with these rats...


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Jaguar said:


> although i am concerned about your motive with these rats...


That was my initial thought too.

Are you looking to breed these rats, screwball?


----------

